# #18, Thru the Rockies



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

#18,The California Zephyr heads east, Thru the Heart of the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Scenery looks nice. I'm planning on modeling a section west of there in the desert.


----------

